# Packers Brisket in pan or on rack help



## jodyfj40 (Aug 16, 2013)

I am going to pickup my first 17lb brisket this afternoon and plan to cook for friends and family this weekend.  Just wondering if people cook their briskets in an aluminum pan or just throw them on the rack.  I will be using my Rec Tec smoker and hope to be eating by 6:00 pm.

Thanks for the help

Jody


----------



## cmondo84 (Aug 16, 2013)

I did my first brisket in an aluminum tray last weekend and it had plenty of smoke and stayed very moist. I believe that with the amount of time you smoke a brisket you will get plenty of smoke flavor either way. Most people stop adding smoke at some point during their cook as well.


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 16, 2013)

i smoke my brisket on the rack with a pan of Jimmys Au jus sauce below it....great link im posting below...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/chef-jimmyjs-smokey-au-jus


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't wrap while cooking anything... I like the results, but like rear-ends, everybody has thier own way, you're in for a lot of answers.













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 014.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013





  Placed ON the foil after the Smoke...













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 015.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013





  The Point fell off as I retrieved it from the Smoker.













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 016.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013





  juicy
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  What do you think... the Aujus idea is excellent, _under the Meat_ , but I like the Bark and leave it Naked and Alone while Smoking (that is , I leave the lid 'shut', during the cook, if you're looking it ain't cookin'.

Just my style, but I'm a bit Anal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and stick to what does best for me...just sayin'...

have fun and . . .


----------



## geerock (Aug 16, 2013)

Not sure what day at 6 oclock you are looking to eat on, but whatever way you decide to cook it you are looking at a pretty long cook time so if you're looking at eating on saturday you may want to get cooking......   
On a pellet grill try meat on the rack with a pan to catch the drippings (and with Chef JJ's sauce) has worked great for me on my Traeger.  Get smokin'!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 16, 2013)

I rack it till internal temp of 160 then foil to finish and catch the juices.At 200 i put it to bed in a cooler to rest for 2 hrs .


----------



## jodyfj40 (Aug 16, 2013)

I put it on the smoker at 7:00pm to tonight at 230  we will see how it goes. The plan is to not wrap unless I need to shorten the time a little.  Thanks guys and ill keep you posted


----------



## jodyfj40 (Aug 16, 2013)

image.jpg



__ jodyfj40
__ Aug 16, 2013






5 hours in and sitting at 145  not sure where that puts me but I'm going to get some sleep. And check it again in 4 hours.


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 16, 2013)

Please be patient. It is at a great temp after 5 hours. Like old school said, it ain't cookin' if your lookin' . Nite nite.


----------



## jodyfj40 (Aug 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ jodyfj40
__ Aug 17, 2013






13.5 hrs in and we are at 171. I'm going to put it in a tray and wrap with some beef broth for the rest of the cook.  Ill post up some finished product pics this afternoon


----------



## jodyfj40 (Aug 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ jodyfj40
__ Aug 17, 2013






New some advice guys we are at 199 in both the flat and point. Point seems to be ready but flat doesn't pass the toothpick test yet. Should I just let it go or separate and pull the point now. Thanks for the help


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 17, 2013)

With one degree to go,,IMHO. I'd pull,wrap and rest 3 to 4 hrs.  It will tender-up. meanwhile, Yes, remove the Point ,cube it and return to the smoker with extra Rub , add some Sauce and leave open in a pan to get a good B.E. color. Yummo
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## jodyfj40 (Aug 17, 2013)

I pulled it at 200. Looks like we may be having pulled brisket. Took 4 hands to keep it from falling apart while getting it in the cooler. Now just have to wait till 6:00 to eat.  Ill be cooking Mac and cheese and green bean casserole as sides.  Ill take another pic when I get it out of the cooler


----------



## jodyfj40 (Aug 17, 2013)

Forgot to say total cook was 20 hours at 200 will have a 3 hr rest before dinner at 6:00.


----------



## geerock (Aug 17, 2013)

3 hour rest for 17 pounder is fine ... just be sure she's wrapped tight and blanketed and you'll be eatin' good tonite.


----------



## jodyfj40 (Aug 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ jodyfj40
__ Aug 17, 2013





Well guys this is what we ended up with. Turned out with great flavor and moisture. I sliced most then pulled the rest.  Re heated the drippings in the pan and put the meat in them as I sliced.  Everyone seem to love it. Thanks for all the help


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like you, your friends and family are going to be eating pretty good tonight - congratulations!  Nice looking smoke ring, nice bark - sounds and looks like another successful meal.


----------



## jodyfj40 (Aug 18, 2013)

It came out great and tasted even better for lunch today.


----------



## jim p (Aug 19, 2013)

I put my packer on the rack.  If I am having a bunch of people over I will put it the foil pan at 165 IT and wrap the top in foil so I can mingle with the guest.  I will then pull it out at 185- 190, seperate the point from the flat.  Wrap the flat and make burnt ends from the point.   If I am just cooking for a few then I will keep it on the grate all day long with a pan of Au Jus under it.  I prefer the grate only method, but on my cheap offest smoker I do need to babysit it more often.  As long as you have a plan and are patient it will turn out well.  Then next time do the opposite and let your taste buds make the decision.


----------

